# Snoboard bag in a Regional Jet?



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

kswissreject said:


> Hi! Looking to book a trip to Jackson Hole from NYC.
> 
> The ideal flight for me would be a mainline United flight to Denver then a United Express / Skywest Canadair CRJ-700 to Jackson.
> 
> ...


Don't know if this help

The policies and fees listed here apply to United- and *United Express-operated itineraries* only. For Continental’s baggage policies, visit continental.com. 


United Airlines - Special items

Snowboarding equipment

Allowance/requirements
1 snowboard bag, plus
1 boot bag containing boots and bindings only, are allowed in place of one checked bag.

If more than one set of snowboarding equipment is checked, each additional set of equipment (as outlined above) will be counted as one special item, and the associated fee(s) will apply.



Maximum weight/size
If combined weight of snowboard bag and boot bag exceeds 50 pounds (23 kg) an overweight fee applies.

Other information
Boot bag must be separate from the snowboard bag.

Snowboard acceptable length range = 53-72 inches (135-183 cm).


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I flew home with the boards for christmas and part of the trip was on a CRJ. No problem at all except the baggage fee.


----------



## CuZoCoX (Mar 19, 2010)

I fly out to jac thru newark all the time on continental witch codeshares with united.. you will not have any problems with your bag ( i put my park and powder boards in the same bag); except as is said before it will count against your checked bag limit and wieght limits if your not a elite card holder i believe. i no for gold elite you can check 3 bags up to 75 lbs each for free.


----------

